# Best paper for screen printing?



## global epidemik (Dec 2, 2006)

Is there anything to consider when looking for a type of paper to screen print on? will most papers accept screen printing ink or does it need to be uncoated or textured. I was looking for 80 - 100lbs stock, 18" x 24" or larger. any help would be much appreciated...


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I would say uncoated would be best yet you should be fine with any. Just have to worry about bleeding.

What type of inks are you using?

Nazdar carries inks for all types of printing


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Just about anything will do the trick. It'll need sizing so it doesn't bleed, and a decent heft to it so it doesn't buckle. But any quality paper (by which I mean, pretty much anything better than copy paper) should do well. Just be sure to do test prints before embarking on a print run.


----------



## global epidemik (Dec 2, 2006)

well, I wouldn't be printing these myself, so im not sure what ink we would be using. But basically we want to make limited prints similar to this -- indiemerchstore.com - Zoom
maybe a two or three color print on some sort of high quality paper that has a clean border like the one in the link. 

im thinking having them digitally printed might be the answer, but I REALLY want the screen printed look and feel. It seems more like an "art print" instead of a poster that way.


----------

